# First Contact in Norway?



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Strange sighting

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...-spiral-blue-light-display-hovers-Norway.html










.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Nope, it was a failed Russian missle launch.

http://www.barentsobserver.com/russia-confirms-failed-missile-launch.4663955-116320.html

.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

It was pretty interesting for a while, though. Though I can't really see how a failed missile launch could be so... patterned.

Is the truth really out there, or closer to home? Personally, I liked it when it was still a mystery.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

The video down the page in the article looks unreal!

From what I can make out you can clearly see a smoke path, which is why im guessing its a missile...

Edit:


> Nope, it was a filed Russian missle launch.
> 
> http://www.barentsobserver.com/russ...55-116320.html[/QUOTE]
> skipped over this....


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it was a big disappointment for me, but I am keeping my tin foil hat anyway..

.


----------

